# home-made items you can use for horse related things?



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi I am just a teenager that has a little job at a barn and pay for my 2 horses myself. So as you all know horses are expensive expessialy for a teen who pays for everything herself unless it's a gift. 

I was just wondering if by any chance anyone would know of things you can find/make at home that would work for anything horse related?

**please don't say how to make jumps or anything I have already made like 6...*


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

good thread.. I can't wait to see some of the answers!

Rhonda


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

People haibrushes for horses, there are alot old brushes in the lost and found.
Old towels or bedspreads for wraps and wound care.
Make your own polo wraps out of fleece scraps at the fabric store. 
Best thing I have found for wraping hooves with an abcess is sanitary napkins, Kotex.
I have used mild and cheap shampoo like suave to bathe horses.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is another thread on this: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/home-made-horse-stuff-supplies-112682/


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've made a pair of hobbles out of a flank strap and an old, broken bridle.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

uuuh i made all my horses halters outta my old team roping rope
we made alot of stuff outta horse shoes...like hoofpicks, bridle hooks, we even have a bench made out of horse shoes.
we have alot of homemade saddle blankets, cloths for polowraps, wounds, and grooming.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Jump standards! Actually never made them but I know there is plenty of ways to make them.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

This isn't really home made, but I use a lot of the small buckets from the Dollar Store. I also got a package of tupperware type containsers from there (2 for a $1) and I keep my small scissors, thermomitor, lube, etc in them to keep them neatly organized and clean. I also use the travle size spray & pump bottles for wound care too. It's so easy to apply alchol to a prep site when it's in a pump bottle, just one pump onto the cotton ball, and there's no "dubble dipping" or contamination hazard. 

I also keep some Iodine in a little spray bottle for use in those hard to reach, or sensitive to touch areas. It's come in handy several times! Even on the trails!

I made some draw reins, trailer ties, stall ties & a breast collar keeper all out of one package of rope from walmart, 2 pair of small clips (for the draw reins) and a hand full of carabeaners. All of it cost maybe $20. When I come across a good deal on the quick release clasps, then I want to get some for in the trailer, but what I have in there now works great, and was very cheap. 

I even had left over rope that I clip to my youngests breast collar & I make him drag around my garden cart for me! It just cost me 2 more carabeaners!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> uuuh i made all my horses halters outta my old team roping rope
> we made alot of stuff outta horse shoes...like hoofpicks, bridle hooks, we even have a bench made out of horse shoes.
> we have alot of homemade saddle blankets, cloths for polowraps, wounds, and grooming.


 Oh very cool do you have pictures of these things?


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

A wonderful wound treatment...is the old Sulfur and lard!!! I know there are great "expensive" wound treatment sprays and such out there, but the "ole good stuff from way back is still the best".
You can get both at your local supermarket. Sulfur is a powder usually found in the pharmacy..or in some old stores they are actually marketed together. Mix 2 parts sulfur to 3 parts lard.
It has been over the years the best medication for small wounds, and leaves no scaring!!! It also works as a WONDERFUL fly repellant in the summer on those wounds..I know it sounds gross, but in all my 30 years of horsey business this has always worked wonders!! 
OH and it goes a LONG WAY!!!


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Desitin for sun burn ointment in the summer. Also grab one of those "cheap bottles of fly spry" add to it white vinegar, and some peppermint oil for a good fly spray. OR if you cant spare the funds for the cheap fly spray just add water to the vinegar and peppermint oil.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> Oh very cool do you have pictures of these things?


 
grrrrr i used to! but my computer hates me and when it crashed i lost all of them! but ill get my parents to get some! haha


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I've made rope halters but I'd have to find the directions (they're probably online). These halters are kind of complicated (I had lots of help) but they do save money. Here's a picture of one. It's not too good but it's all I could fish up at the moment.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

this is an example of one we made for one of my friends for christmas a couple years ago








this is actually one that i won at county fair but it was made from old random farm equipment that was on the judges farm....her father makes em.








and one of the benches my dad made


----------

